# My 2013 Chevy Cruze, also known as my red rocket



## Cruzin4ABruzin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys and gals I have really only spent time on this forum reading posts and trying to find out the best parts to buy for my cruze. Well I have finally found sometime to post some pictures about the build I have going on. First thing and only thing I don't have a picture of is my K&N typoon intake. Everything else I have pictures of in someway. I want to start off by saying you should always purchase AEM products. They are built in America by quality parts and they will never fail you or feel poorly built. The AEM products I have on my car are a AEM air/fuel ratio gauge because I am running methanol and I wanted to be able to keep an eye on my Air/Fuel ratio to make sure my tune doesn't have me running my car to rich. My second product I have by AEM is a methanol system. I currently have it set to spray at 8 psi and fully spraying at 21 psi. Another great feature of this product is being able to have an LED light near my speedometer to let me know when it's spraying or when it's having issues. My other installs on my car is ZZP catless down pipe and mid pipe. This gives the turbo so much more sound even though it's under the car you can really hear it in tunnels and whenever you are next to walls or larger vehicles. Behind my ZZP parts I have a 2.5 inch pipe with a magnaflow muffler. To have this all run together I have a trifecta tune. Let me know what you guys think!


----------

